# SP places



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

What are some of the SP places in your opinion? I´d think some simple places with a lot of sensory stimulation and freedom. Also, some aesthetically appealing places.

My guesses:

Los Angeles
Miami
Las Vegas
New York
Rio de Janeiro

Europe: I´d say Italy, Barcelona.....

What do you think?


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

LittleOrange said:


> What are some of the SP places in your opinion? I´d think some simple places with a lot of sensory stimulation and freedom. Also, some aesthetically appealing places.
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> ...


IMO, big, bustling cities are a bit much for this ISFP, and I live in a big one. Too much, with too many people can really overload me. But I do like living here overall. But I shan't list mine. But I like NYC. Manhattan is quite the never-sleeping city.

For myself, though, I prefer the smaller cities--the ones with character and charm. I like Prague, Split, in Croatia. Budapest is a bit big, but pretty at night. Vienna is pretty, and there are parts where you get that old city charm. What you need is a city where there is a clash of smells and colors, and more than just people or modern buildings. Old buildings have lots of nooks and crannies. Vienna in particular, has tons of statues all over their buildings. I think, though, that of the cities I've been in, Split probably wins in the smells, colors and sounds department. It's so small, what with the super tiny streets, and there is a wonderful, wild clash to everything. Cities I'd love to visit, though, would be Florence and Venice. Also Capri. I think I'd also like to visit some Mediterranean cities because I love the food so much. Cyprus, for instance. 

But I'm not into "night life" type things. That doesn't do well with my ISFPness... ;-)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd say just about everywhere. I want to explore the world. I'm currently enjoying Toronto.









I miss London (hometown).









Montreal, 








Quebec City








and Boston 








have an interesting mix of new world and European. I thought Ronda Spain was the most beautiful place on the planet when I was a kid. 









I used to get set free to run off on the moors at my Grandparents when I was a kid. It was the most free I felt. 









And Algonquin Park feels like unexplored territory. When you go back country, there aren't any footprints or signs of people. 









And Triberg Germany was a favourite spot when I was little. 












I think for SP's, the world is our sandbox.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I don't think cities themselves are "SP places." I think it's more about the place within the city (or out of the city) and what you do there. I mean, parts of Los Angeles are the same as parts of any other city. I think SPs are the ones most likely to adapt to wherever they are and make it an "SP place" kinda like monemi posted above. :happy:


----------

